

Things to do in san fransisco? - syalam

i'll be in SF for WWDC, but planning on taking a tour of the town the weekend before the conference starts.<p>What are some must-visit, must-do things in the bay?
======
japanesejay
Theres a ton of random things to do out here. It depends on what you like but
heres a few ideas:

If you're a foodie, check out off the grid SF
(<http://offthegridsf.com/calendar>). Its a gathering of food trucks which is
pretty fun to do. They'll be around fort mason that Friday.

I think the Union Street Fair is that weekend too.

Other Touristy Things: \- Go to the Golden Gate park, you can check out The
Academy of Science and/or The Exploratorium

\- Rent a bike and cross the golden gate bridge or take the Ferry over to
Alcatraz (from pier 41).

\- Go shopping at Downtown, Haight, Metreon(?) etc

\- Theres always some good music stuff going on too. Just pick up a free copy
of the Guardian or any of the other weeklies.

------
meigsnbm
Get a lobster roll at the Woodhouse Fish Co. @meigsnbm

------
gnosis
Muir Woods

